
Verified Software with Albatross - helmut_brandl
https://www.gitbook.com/read/book/hbr/alba-lang-description
======
analognoise
This looks interesting, but I don't know enough about the field to say whether
this is an important/well supported/used language, or not?

~~~
helmut_brandl
The language is currently being developed. It is fully supported.

